
Write a toy strace and gdb - FiloSottile
http://hondu.co/blog/write-a-strace-and-gdb
======
jdamato
Thanks for this!

I recently wrote a deep dive in to both strace [1] and Linux system calls [2]
which may be interesting to folks reading this great article.

[1]: [https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2016/02/29/how-does-
strace-...](https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2016/02/29/how-does-strace-work/)

[2]: [https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2016/04/05/the-
definitive-g...](https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2016/04/05/the-definitive-
guide-to-linux-system-calls/)

~~~
scrame
I'm just partway through the syscalls post, but these are really well done!
you've got a knack for technical explanations.

------
solarengineer
You may also want to see how Paul Fox is implementing Dtrace for Linux [0]

[0]
[https://github.com/dtrace4linux/linux](https://github.com/dtrace4linux/linux)

------
wyldfire
python-ptrace [1] is a good place to start if you're playing around.

[1] [http://python-ptrace.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://python-
ptrace.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

------
p4bl0
Awesome introductory example of `ptrace`. Thanks for sharing.

